# Car Hire...



## lauren89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I know this is a forum for people who are wanting to move to Spain etc and I have posted about that before but I just wanted to pick your brains about car hire for our holiday in September in Lanzarote.

Basically, as I'm only 22 I am going to be charged a young drivers surcharge, does anyone know anything about this? How much it is etc?

As I have this to pay aswell as the price of the car hire, does anyone know of the best priced car hire companies out there?

Thanks 
Lauren x


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

lauren89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this is a forum for people who are wanting to move to Spain etc and I have posted about that before but I just wanted to pick your brains about car hire for our holiday in September in Lanzarote.
> 
> ...



Looks like the surcharge is relatively low. One company is charging 2€ a day, I would guess others will be similar.


----------



## lauren89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahh, okay..thankyou. Its so strange, I've just been in touch with 2 different companies, 1 said that their young drivers surcharge was 16euros a day, and the other company said it was 3euros a day! Strange how there is such a big difference!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lauren89 said:


> Ahh, okay..thankyou. Its so strange, I've just been in touch with 2 different companies, 1 said that their young drivers surcharge was 16euros a day, and the other company said it was 3euros a day! Strange how there is such a big difference!


That's a huge difference! Maybe the 16€ one includes extra insurance?

Most companies offer extra insurance at a daily rate to cover accidental damage, punctures etc.


----------



## lauren89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was told that was just for the young drivers surcharge, so who knows!! The total price for 2 weeks car hire came to £350!!!!!! 

Also does anyone know how much petrol is over in Lanzarote at the minute?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

lauren89 said:


> I was told that was just for the young drivers surcharge, so who knows!! The total price for 2 weeks car hire came to £350!!!!!!
> 
> Also does anyone know how much petrol is over in Lanzarote at the minute?


Petrol 99.8 a litre here on El Hierro, it will be more or less the same in Lanzarote

For car hire why not ask those that hire .

CICAR - Alquiler de coches en Canarias | Rent a Car en Canarias


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lauren89 said:


> I was told that was just for the young drivers surcharge, so who knows!! The total price for 2 weeks car hire came to £350!!!!!!


So how badly do you need a car? 

Might work out cheaper to get a taxi from the airport and just hire one locally for a few days to go sightseeing - or go on some bus trips!


----------

